# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Energía solar fotovoltaica en viviendas, 8 preguntas clave

## NoRegistrado

> Mucha gente me pregunta si es rentable y legal poner una placa solar para producir energía fotovoltaica en su casa, por eso quiero escribir este post sobre energía solar doméstica donde responder una serie de preguntas al respecto.
> 
> *1.¿Podría funcionar mi vivienda solamente con energía solar?* La respuesta es sí, pero daría lugar a otra pregunta, ¿te interesa? Como bien dice su nombre la energía se produce cuando hay sol, por lo que si tenemos consumo nocturno tendremos que instalar baterías de almacenamiento de energía. Conforme mayor y más constante sea el consumo, mayor serán las baterías a instalar y más costosa la instalación,
> 
> *2.¿Puedo instalar paneles solares sin baterías?* La respuesta es sí. En este caso se trataría de una medida de ahorro energético, sencilla y rentable. Sería conveniente programar los consumos de la casa para que se hagan durante las horas de sol. Cuando hay más producción que consumo se podrá verter a red, buscar otros usos como calentamiento de agua o desconectar parte de la instalación para evitar que nada de nuestra producción llegue a la red pública.
> 
> *3.¿Es legal realizar una instalación fotovoltaica doméstica?* Sí, las instalaciones fotovoltaicas son legales y están reguladas por el reglamento electrotécnico de baja tensión, eso sí, deben ser legalizadas por un instalador autorizado en la dirección territorial de Industria y/o Energía dependiendo si hubiera vertido a red o no.
> 
> *4.¿Habrá que pagar el famoso impuesto al sol?* Dicho impuesto a día de hoy no existe, solamente un borrador viejo. Si la instalación es mediante baterías y no funciona en paralelo a la red, dicho canon, según el viejo decreto, no será nunca aplicable. Si la instalación es directa y vierte a red, posiblemente haya que pagar algún peaje de respaldo, pero no se sabe cuanto será.
> ...


http://blog.quetzalingenieria.es/8pr...aica-en-casas/

 Ésto, en no mucho tiempo, debería abastecer a las viviendas unifamiliares en España en un 80%. Ya debería estar funcionando en España por sus condiciones climatológicas favorables.

 En agricultura, sólo el desconocimiento del agricultor lo está retrasando en bombeos. poco a poco voy convenciendo a algunos clientes, los más jóvenes y obtienen excelentes ahorras cuando se trata de pozos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

